# Darkroom on a budget



## PhotoCalifornia (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello all my darkroom enthusiasts and anyone who is interested in starting there own darkroom. One large issue every one faces is cost. Face it, it is expensive for equipment, paper, film, chemicals, lights... it really gets overwhelming. Being the thrifty person I am, I have thought up and used a lot of solutions, that you can use to save you money.
1.  Table.
so in a darkroom, you need Space to put your things, and if Luke me you are not blessed with counters, then you must use a table. An okay table will run you around 60-75 dollars. But my cheap solution with cut that cost in more than half.
with a simple door and two saw horses 
I got my door for 5 dollars at a reuse store, and saw horses are around 12 dollars for 2(which is all you need) 
75$-17$ Is 58$ in savings 



 
2. Blacking out
So one of the most part of a darkroomis that it is dark, and this usually means that you need to black out windows, usually with black out curtains. These curtains can run from 50 to 75 dollars. I did not have this money soo I improvised. Cardboard boxes make great black out covers that you can cut to size. New, boxes run 1.50 a piece, and let's say you use three plus a roll of duct tape.which is about 4 dollars. So total of 5.50 dolLars compared to 75 dollars, is around a $70.00 savings!


 
3.
Chemical bottles.
The delta chemical bottles coast around 5.95 and the other ones that accordion style cost around 10 dollars. You need 4 chemical bottles. Film developer, paper developer, stop and fixer. So you are spending about 24 dollars. A two liter bottle of soda cost 1 dollar at the right place, and a can of black spray paint is 3 dollars. You get a nice drink too. Just spray paint the bottles black, and slap on a label from the duck tape and you are good. They are air tight and you probably have some laying around. If you want a smaller batch of chemicals, use a smaller bottle. I've used other things I've found around the house. Like laundry soap bottles. (Note: you have to clean these out good.)
You save 18 dollars at least.


 
4. Random tips


Go onto creiglist and look for equipment. People are practically giving this stuff away.
look through your house and be creative, you will be surprised what you can find.
Ones man's trash...                      go to garage sales, or ask your friends and family if they have stuff they don't want or need. If they had a party then ask for there bottles after. If they are moving and they have extra boxes, this eliminates a little bit of cost. Better yet, if they don't want an old table, then offer to take it off there hands.
Have fun.
So if you follow all this, you can save 
*146$
*
 If you guys have any more tips, or questions do not hesitate to comment or message me.
-Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2014)

What am I looking at?  Cardboard and masking tape surrounded by cloth?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Nov 29, 2014)

480sparky said:


> What am I looking at?  Cardboard and masking tape surrounded by cloth?


Sorry posted it before I was done.


----------



## Alexr25 (Nov 29, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Cardboard and masking tape surrounded by cloth?


Correction: Out of focus cardboard and masking tape....


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> ....
> 3.
> Chemical bottles.
> The delta chemical bottles coast around 5.95 and the other ones that accordion style cost around 10 dollars. You need 4 chemical bottles. Film developer, paper developer, stop and fixer. So you are spending about 24 dollars. A two liter bottle of soda cost 1 dollar at the right place, and a can of black spray paint is 3 dollars. You get a nice drink too. Just spray paint the bottles black, and slap on a label from the duck tape and you are good. They are air tight and you probably have some laying around. If you want a smaller batch of chemicals, use a smaller bottle. I've used other things I've found around the house. Like laundry soap bottles. (Note: you have to clean these out good.)
> ...


*DO. NOT. DO. THIS!!!!*  Chemical bottles are called "chemical bottles" for a reason.  Specifically, because they are CHEMICAL-SAFE!   While most darkroom chemicals aren't terribly caustic or volatile, some can be.  In addition, containers such as pop bottles are very thin, and easily damaged.  Saving money is great, and I'm a big fan of doing things that will save you a buck or ten, but there are places where you HAVE to spend the money.  Chemical containers are one of those areas.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> PhotoCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...




In addition, the beverage industry spends billions every year getting people to recognize simple shapes.... like a soda bottle.

How sad it would be if a child saw a soda bottle and started drinking.


----------



## timor (Nov 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> PhotoCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


Plus they don't have to be containers made specifically for photography. Could be bottles from cleaning chemicals. Usually free. Or pharmacological containers. I got some free to. Look around.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

I got my Focomat 1c with wallner color head for free


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I got my Focomat 1c with wallner color head for free


DON'T even remind us about that, you lucky one. I guess your number of friends is large enough to be that lucky.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Focomat 1c with wallner color head for free
> ...


He was given a mint  Leitz V35 it must be the most beautiful enlarger ever


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

I forgot to mention I was given 2 other enlargers with it, a Gamer and a Gnome


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2014)

I asked you for something... please... mercy !


----------



## Madelaine Mideri Wong (Dec 2, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> Hello all my darkroom enthusiasts and anyone who is interested in starting there own darkroom. One large issue every one faces is cost. Face it, it is expensive for equipment, paper, film, chemicals, lights... it really gets overwhelming. Being the thrifty person I am, I have thought up and used a lot of solutions, that you can use to save you money.
> 1.  Table.
> so in a darkroom, you need Space to put your things, and if Luke me you are not blessed with counters, then you must use a table. An okay table will run you around 60-75 dollars. But my cheap solution with cut that cost in more than half.
> with a simple door and two saw horses
> ...



What do you do with enlarger? I want to start my own darkroom at my place and I'm trying to find the best deals on the equipments. Also where do you dispose the chemicals?


----------



## Designer (Dec 2, 2014)

Madelaine Mideri Wong said:


> What do you do with enlarger? I want to start my own darkroom at my place and I'm trying to find the best deals on the equipments. Also where do you dispose the chemicals?



Welcome, Madelaine!

An enlarger makes larger prints from smaller negatives.  So you can use a 35mm negative and make an 8" by 10" print or even larger.  Since many people no longer dabble in film photography, you can find used darkroom equipment for very little money.  Sometimes free if you know someone getting rid of his stuff.

Most municipal waste water treatment facilities can accept darkroom chemicals.  I just poured them into the drain when I did it.


----------



## timor (Dec 2, 2014)

Designer said:


> Most municipal waste water treatment facilities can accept darkroom chemicals.  I just poured them into the drain when I did it.


That's correct. After all, how much of this stuff is left ? No more darkrooms in every second home.  Few left. Only...


----------



## timor (Dec 2, 2014)

Madelaine Mideri Wong said:


> What do you do with enlarger? I want to start my own darkroom at my place and I'm trying to find the best deals on the equipments. Also where do you dispose the chemicals?


Welcome in the forum !
Where are you located ? Maybe I can help.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2014)

The safest way to dispose of chemicals is to take them to a place that accepts them. If you have municipal water, it's probably fine to dump them down the drain, though it's not really ideal. If you live in a house with a private septic tank, I wouldn't dump them down the drain, especially the fixer. The silver in used fixer can mess with the bacteria that need to be in the septic tank.


----------



## mkoller (Jan 23, 2015)

At the very least have the bottles clearly marked.  A long time a go I had fixer made up in a water jug sitting by the kitchen sink ( where everybody stores their darkroom chemicals right!)   My roommates friend came over and I guess he was thirsty because he took a big swig of the fixer.  He spit it out before swallowing.  I do not remember but I think it was powder kodak general fixer.  Pretty sure it was acidic and not very good for you.  I use all amber glass now and consider the cost negligible.  The chemicals last longer.


----------

